# Hot Ditch Blues....



## Mud Minnow (Jan 18, 2009)

What is up with all you VA. guys whinning about the over fishing of the Ditch? If you just want the paper get a release citation. You dont need to bring in a striger to support your ego. And if you kept your mouth quiet you wouldnt have to worry about anybody poaching your spots. You reap what you sowe. You dont see us Carolina boys giving up our favorite holes. We just fished it on sat. caught plenty an released them all. Thats how I do...:beer:


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

opcorn:opcorn:

can't wait to see how this goes.......and for the most part, I agree with you.


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

Mud Minnow said:


> What is up with all you VA. guys whinning about the over fishing of the Ditch? If you just want the paper get a release citation. You dont need to bring in a striger to support your ego. And if you kept your mouth quiet you wouldnt have to worry about anybody poaching your spots. You reap what you sowe. You dont see us Carolina boys giving up our favorite holes. We just fished it on sat. caught plenty an released them all. Thats how I do...:beer:



Ya know, I had a close friend (Blakester) tell me a while back that a close friend of his(Cluade Bain) told him in pre cell phone days "if you tell one person you have told a hundred".

A few of us spent years picking a few real Drum at the South end of Va.Beach... Damn, look what happened when it hit the WORLD WIDE WEB. :--|

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## mutualchris (Jan 25, 2008)

I here there is a demon in the cove


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Mud Minnow said:


> if you kept your mouth quiet you wouldnt have to worry about anybody poaching your spots. You reap what you sowe/QUOTE]
> 
> Well thanks for helping keep a secret there buddy.... You say we reap what sowe here in Va for posting reports from there and then what do you do.
> 
> Thanks pal


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats the problem nobody keeps their mouth shut mud minnow, that goes for the lot , websites, cell phones, buddy buddy. As a veteran of this area ive seen alot of change, years u couldnt catch a trout , because the pups were so thick. Personaly u starting this thread doesnt help neither, u braging about ur 7 fish and releaseing them is great and all , not everbody will follow ur lead if any. Think ive released some where in the neighborhood of 20,000 according to record book , never felt the need to put it on the net. Now if ur just a carolina boy picking on us poor dum va boys about whining, lets see how u feel the next pretty day u go fishing overthere, above 50 degrees. The place is a freaking zoo but u guys are use to that with the point and all, shuuuu its a secret. Dont want to offend anybody here as i am a carliona boy at heart, and spend a good amount of time in them their fertile waters. Its time to lay off this spot period that goes for all of you that like to brag, whine , report whatever aint none of it helping, including me running my yap so let me shutup and go fish , cause thats what i do let my fishing do my talking as i always have............. IN2WIN HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOPE IT WAS GOOD UN.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

maybe we should go gangsta out this bi*t6H whats the ol sono street saying (snitchs get stitches) but forreal whats the point of blasting youre catch all over the www all you get is 
Good catch
sweet
Nice fish
how did you catch it
what did you catch it on what time what tide how were you holding you mouth
i mean i am guilty of it in the past too but for the past couple years it ziiip for me once i found out there was no million dollar reward for catching a nice fish


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

oh come on fellows. we're all fishermen here. from what i remember we all try to help each other out. sure we may have one or 2 honey holes, but aside from that we want everyone to enjoy the sport, and we give them enough advice to get there. now again, i'm not knocking you for keeping your secrets. i still haven't given my knowledge of a year-round hole for trout in hampton roads (and i don't mean the spotted kind. i mean the cold, fresh water rainbowed type). however, let's not rip people apart for sharing experiences on public property.


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

red_fish said:


> maybe we should go gangsta out this bi*t6H whats the ol sono street saying (snitchs get stitches) but forreal whats the point of blasting youre catch all over the www all you get is
> Good catch
> sweet
> Nice fish
> ...


Oh my bad I thought I was on a fishing forum.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Secret?*

I don't know about it being a secret(HD). As far as i know, hundreds are there in the summer(cove) and winter. Until recently there would be a ton of people every weekend during the summer, but that got screwed up. Anyways, as far as keeping your mouth shut about a honey hole, I guess thats up to the individual. I know everyone wants to share there experience but, only to your homeboys. Keep your limit at the HD and eat all of them, but don't be crying when your shootn blanks and have 3-headed sperm. Them some dirty fishes, but then again I eat crabs out of the western branch all day.
Andy


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

Mud Minnow said:


> . You dont see us Carolina boys giving up our favorite holes. Thats how I do


ya know now I got to get involved- Mud Minnow-
I got a question for ya, Do ya'll Carolina boys fish together?


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

You may not give up your secret holes, but the reason you are lurking on this board is to find out other fisherman's secret holes right??? Stick to those holes down in Carolina and we will stick to ours. Tight lines.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Mud Minnow said:


> You dont see us Carolina boys giving up our favorite holes. Thats how I do...:beer:





jay said:


> ya know now I got to get involved- Mud Minnow-
> I got a question for ya, Do ya'll Carolina boys fish together?



Now that's funny, I don't care who you are!
opcorn:


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey Jaaaaaay, I am all for sharing my spots with my boys and Have a huge network of fishin buds. I just wonder why all the crying over people keeping what they are intitled too. By limits. I personaly practice catch an release. But it doesnt mean that I get pissy everytime I see someone with a stringer.By the way Jaaaaaay, I lived my childhood years on Colgate Cr. Fox Hill that is........


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

name?


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Mud minnow.........?


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

name?


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Why not Bullgudgeon


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

blakester said:


> Why not Bullgudgeon



LOL

or MUD SUCKER...we can go all day

Well if you know me then you know that I also practice catch and release. I only take what is asked of me or who ever ask me. I never try to waste. I personally don’t like seeing it. 

But to carry this further saying that the hot ditch was a “secret spot” is a little hard to believe. *It can be kinda be hard to hide a POWER PLANT. *
Fishing is best enjoyed with friends and family. *Nobody is born knowing the “spots” to fish *
*(NO HOLLY BROKE AND RONNIE H. THIS IS TRUE-YOU TOO SHOOTER, CATMAN!!!)* 
You learned just as everybody else has-somebody showing you that “spot” and teaching you how to catch the fish there.

Saying you never shown a “spot” to some one is… well sir, it’s a lie. Example, if you fished a “spot” for the first time and you see the entire beach empty but one “spot” has a couple of people in it would you not fish closely to them? This happens in OBX all the time, some neeeeewwwwbbbbbiiiieeeessss will try fishin in one “spot“- catching nothing and a local guy will come by and go straight to one particular “spot”. Just like stink hit them in the face, they’ll pack up and fish by him. This happens on pier, on the beach and even more so in the water (ex. BLUE FISH ROCK). This is normally the reason most people have binoculars on a boat. Sit a Wallace’s one day and watch back river in the summer when the guys are trout fishing- IT’S A GOOD TIME. 

The main thing I’m really trying to get past here is that fishing a is a sport that is meant to be enjoyed by friends and family. If you had a son would you show him the “spot”? Ya better say yes-

Now one thing I do have a complete understanding of is protecting a spot to keep “Rift-Raft” out- FULLY understandable- like what happens every year to the Spit.



Mud Minnow said:


> Hey Jaaaaaay, ...By the way Jaaaaaay, I lived my childhood years on Colgate Cr. Fox Hill that is........


Who is this!?!


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

imho i think we could all use a schooling from are hommies up north on the eastern shore i have fished hungers creek my whole and have seen some of the saltiest dudes i know cut thier line or play a trout so lite to let them get off to keep from someone see them boat a fish these dudes up there would rather take a [email protected]@ whoppin then tell youre were they catch fish


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

red_fish said:


> the eastern shore



Little bit different- stalking the flats; finding the one 2 foot drop off after finding it yesterday and you've fished it you entire life- understandable. Say ing that people are bashing the hot ditch.....

IT'S A POWER PLANT

kinda hard to hide- including when the interstate runs right above/next to it....


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Being a cherry stone creek boy myself, (my dad owned pauls in cheriton) and fishing with the likes of Gary Say, Claud Rogers, Jack Brady and the lot as a young buck was quite the upbringin i must say. These people on this side of the water aint gotta clue, and thats just the way they like it. You have to reason with urself why are they like that over there? Ill tell you why the place is huge for one ( bay and seaside) , and everybody over there is dang on tight liped. That means these guys had to find their own SPOT learn the tides , what colors worked , and so on . Ive always considered the ditch hidden in plain sight till the last couple years or so , thanks chesapeake yachts , and all the tight lip boogers on this side, they couldnt pull this shit over there (shore) simply because its to exspansive and fickle to say the least , but the ditch aint big at all but these boneheads act like their really gonna prove something by killin everything they catch . Theres a guy right now who caught a 13 lber last year, sowhat, and has allready killed another 13lber this year ,sowhat, hes really got something to prove (fish probaly went in dumpster after he WEIGHED IT IN). Imagine those fish 5 years from now(that would be the one im after), guess what im tryin to say here is how far you willin to go to look like your the man , and at what cost to the fish?


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

jay said:


> Little bit different- stalking the flats; finding the one 2 foot drop off after finding it yesterday and you've fished it you entire life- understandable. Say ing that people are bashing the hot ditch.....
> 
> IT'S A POWER PLANT
> 
> kinda hard to hide- including when the interstate runs right above/next to it....


Looks like someone awoke the mighty giant "Big John." Glad to see your still kickin buddy. Anyway, it is hard to hide a power plant but c'mon Jay. You've been around long enough to know not all fisherman are equal. I'm just saying, to most that place looks like anywhere else in South Norfolk, I mean Nawfuk. But to those who know..... Granite, its not a big secret, but on some websites every other thread is "How do I get to the Hot Ditch?" And most recently after a couple big dumbAs##'s had a pissing contest about who's was bigger. Secret no, but if you fish there and adverstise it, you must love fishing with some dude a ft on either side of you. 

Ben


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

jay said:


> . *Nobody is born knowing the “spots” to fish *
> *(NO HOLLY BROKE AND RONNIE H. THIS IS TRUE-YOU TOO SHOOTER, CATMAN!!!)*
> You learned just as everybody else has-somebody showing you that “spot” and teaching you how to catch the fish there.


Now Jay,, you know I was blessed with the secrets of the fishing gods,, it was a few years back and right after I had drank something out of glass mason jar


----------



## Duck (Jan 23, 2009)

Shooter, sounds like we got us a peein contest goin on here.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey Duck,,, the Mods always win the peein contest


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Spots*

From what I see most of you guys don't have any spots judging from what you are catching lately.


----------



## Duck (Jan 23, 2009)

You go Surf Rat, stir the pot.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

Shooter said:


> Now Jay,, you know I was blessed with the secrets of the fishing gods,, it was a few years back and right after I had drank something out of glass mason jar


So was this one of those "What happens on the beach, stay's on the beach!" ???



Out Sick said:


> Secret no, but if you fish there and adverstise it, you must love fishing with some dude a ft on either side of you.
> 
> Ben



true and this is my point about the rift raft crap and my example of the spit....

just think in a couple of months we'll be fussing about the spit and the same crap:--| lol good times....

HEY MUD MINNOW!!!

STILL WAITING- PM ME OR SOMETHING
colgate cir. is behind me soooooo......


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

rather catch a 3lb speck from the surf, jmo....


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

So wait, you are telling me that there is this super secret place called the "Hot Ditch"? No way! Really? 

Jeez people why does everyone get all cranky when someone mentions where a fish was caught. OK so just to make everyone cringe, I am going to burn a spot. If you put a piece of mullet on a circle hook, and cast it into the lynnhaven inlet, you may catch a fish. But SHHHHH Dont wanna let that spot get out. Keep it close to the chest gents. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

It not about spot burning dude if you catch a big fish in the ocean or the bay then post away hommie lord knows they are big enough for ever troll on here and not ever tom dick and hair with a jon boat and trolling motor will be able to get out there but a place like the HD is soo small and easily accesed and when people post up with a stringer full of trout you are asking for every troll on the www to come out there and troll around you and drop anchor on top of you and for what reward do you get from posting about you're trout catch nuttin to mant people are going out there and lucking into trophy fish and killin em I m


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

red_fish said:


> It not about spot burning dude if you catch a big fish in the ocean or the bay then post away hommie lord knows they are big enough for ever troll on here and not ever tom dick and hair with a jon boat and trolling motor will be able to get out there but a place like the HD is soo small and easily accesed and when people post up with a stringer full of trout you are asking for every troll on the www to come out there and troll around you and drop anchor on top of you and for what reward do you get from posting about you're trout catch nuttin to mant people are going out there and lucking into trophy fish and killin em I m



I hear ya red but did you run out of breath ?? Lol


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Dude I am drunk and blackberry posting please forgive me


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

red_fish said:


> Dude I am drunk and blackberry posting please forgive me


Damn now thats fishing dedication right there.:beer:


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Damn, I live 30 mins away and don't fish it .. Now I hear the BLUES are in there might have to try Oh yeah I,m not a V.A. hater go there all the time..


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

red_fish said:


> Dude I am drunk and blackberry posting please forgive me


Lol It'sallgood.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

red_fish said:


> imho i think we could all use a schooling from are hommies up north on the eastern shore i have fished hungers creek my whole and have seen some of the saltiest dudes i know cut thier line or play a trout so lite to let them get off to keep from someone see them boat a fish these dudes up there would rather take a [email protected]@ whoppin then tell youre were they catch fish


i have to agree with this comment, i spent nearly every summer since i could hold a rod on the ESVA with my grandmother. trying to find out about a bite up there is worse than pulling teeth in the Gobi desert with nothing but a paperclip and a napkin. its there then its gone, yeah theyll tell you where they WERE biting, a few weeks ago, but some holes are sacred, and held by and die with their finders. i luckily have a brother who was raised over there (i unfortunately did not receive that grace) and has lips around him that can get slippery once youve been around 'em a while...and so some of the best fishing of the region was found. it isnt spot burning, its earning the graces of someone else's learned tricks. it's teamwork. besides when the offer is a ride on a brand new 19' mako 1901cc decked out with the best tackle that can be bought over a putt along in a 14' jon thats been around since god knows when, a few spots might get exchanged to make the deal a little more fair.


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jan 18, 2009)

*colgate cr*

:fishing:


jay said:


> So was this one of those "What happens on the beach, stay's on the beach!" ???
> 
> Hey Jay still here. yes I grew up on colgate cr. attended francis asbury and fished all over the area. from grand veiw to the bay. name is Mike Clark. And now reside on roanoke island. still fish up there on occasion so I have been around. Not trying to stir the pot just want people to relize why the spot is soooo over fished. These carolina boys only know about that spot because of this web site. Hell, I know of a hand full of other honey holes up there. The difference is that area stys warm year round. Tight lines... see you at the ditch...
> 
> ...


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

Im suprized no one had mentioned this yet, but this month's issue of Saltwater Sportsman magazine has an article about the super secret hot ditch. It tells you where to launch, how to find it, etc, etc. I thought i was going to be sick when i flipped through there and saw that.


----------



## kibaro (Apr 12, 2002)

can anyone give me directions to the hotditch please


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

andrew k said:


> Im suprized no one had mentioned this yet, but this month's issue of Saltwater Sportsman magazine has an article about the super secret hot ditch. It tells you where to launch, how to find it, etc, etc. I thought i was going to be sick when i flipped through there and saw that.


well I think we all know who to thank for that


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I saw that article while breezing through the magazine while waiting at the airport... couldn't believe it!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Yeah can you believe it, the next thing you know they'll be writing an article about Spade fishing at the CLT or Rock fishing at the CBBT or Drum fishing at Cape Point and blow those holes wide open too !!!

Tragic I tell you, just Tragic


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

jay said:


> *Nobody is born knowing the “spots” to fish *
> *(NO HOLLY BROKE AND RONNIE H. THIS IS TRUE-YOU TOO SHOOTER, CATMAN!!!)*
> Y!




What did I do to get mentioned in this crap??


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*And if you*



Hollybrooke said:


> What did I do to get mentioned in this crap??



Have Chit to say about Little Ronnie... Be a man and say it to me... End of LIP in September will be fine.. Sure hope Mike Vaughn is there to back me up 

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## hatterasbound (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks dad i still got some rockfish for ya and i will be there to have ur back also!!
Bring on the fall!!


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

hatt. bound-

when we goin?!?:fishing:


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey Mike, I know this Jay feller and it's all ok,,, I will just need to get up on your shoulders to punch him in the nose  but then ya better be ready to run like the wind and don't drop me 

And if anyone is gonna whup Little R it will be me,, don't remember the reason but I am sure we can slip catman a $5 spot and me and you can sit back and watch the fun


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

blakester said:


> Think ive released some where in the neighborhood of 20,000 according to record book , never felt the need to put it on the net.


u just put it on the net duh


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Atleast u read the post, thanks for your postive comment, it was full of enlightenment


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

blakester said:


> Atleast u read the post, thanks for your postive comment, it was full of enlightenment


whatever all u did was name drop and speculate that some guy dropped his fish in the trash


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

And you dont name drop , get a grip gus you dont know me , carry your negative comments back to tf.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

that right i dont know u and dont care to - just telling it like it is


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

So what


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*Shooter*



Shooter said:


> Hey Mike, I know this Jay feller and it's all ok,,, I will just need to get up on your shoulders to punch him in the nose  but then ya better be ready to run like the wind and don't drop me
> 
> And if anyone is gonna whup Little R it will be me,, don't remember the reason but I am sure we can slip catman a $5 spot and me and you can sit back and watch the fun


That's why I needed Mike Vaughn as a back up... 6'6 with"Island size paws" Jimmy Buffett from Gods Own Drunk. 

Darn good man to have on your side... All in fun friends and neighbors.

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

jay said:


> true and this is my point about the rift raft crap and my example of the spit....
> 
> just think in a couple of months we'll be fussing about the spit and the same crap:--| lol good times....


Ain't no fish at the Spit.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Newsjeff said:


> Ain't no fish at the Spit.


and there won't be for a while. It's sad, it all filled in. 
croaker and spot might be available, but I can't see much else.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Dr. Bubba said:


> and there won't be for a while. It's sad, it all filled in.
> croaker and spot might be available, but I can't see much else.


I heard the cobes are hitting squid. You have to use the barney rigs with floats though.


----------



## golfs321 (Nov 20, 2008)

i had a great fall with bass at the spit


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

*Well it's finally here*

Sorry guys didn't mean to hyjack your thread


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

Dr. Bubba said:


> and there won't be for a while. It's sad, it all filled in.
> croaker and spot might be available, but I can't see much else.



I doubt that, haven't seen many croaker at all last year... it's all in time
:fishing::fishing:



basstardo said:


> I heard the cobes are hitting squid. You have to use the barney rigs with floats though.


...that's what I didn't do...lol reminds me when they would chum with squid a grandview for sharks...lol good times


in2win- 
No chit talk- not my style- besides I can't run and hide. I can bearly hide my 16" hoof in a shoe more less hide ME... just rag'in on some good buds that can stick any body part in the water and catch a fish  it's all good. 


hatt. bound-

when we goin?!? :fishing::fishing:


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

kibaro said:


> can anyone give me directions to the hotditch please


The fastest way if you're not a Virginia Power employee is to drive to the top of the high rise bridge, pull over, get out and jump off the bridge. You'll be real close. Don't have to pay to park, no ramp fee. When you're done fishing, climb up the bank, over the fence and walk back to your vehicle. That's how I do it because nobody would give me directions.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Newsjeff said:


> Ain't no fish at the Spit.


With the low rainfall we've had this year further up the bay, there should be a spectacular run of weakies three or four weeks from now. But that's the last I'll say about that.

PS: I think I caught stupid from this thread.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

sand flea said:


> PS: I think I caught stupid from this thread.


well, if you're quoting Jeff, there may be some truth to that...


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

If you want trout in the ditch......
Cut mullet or live freshwater shiners are the ticket!..

4ft under a clicken bobber.. thats the ticket in there this time a year..


----------

